# Injections



## MrsBoyle (Jul 27, 2010)

This morning we did injection like always loads of moving and wiggling.
and when he kept still i put it in like every other day but he pulled it out.
so had to go back in again.

I just need some good postions for injecting.
I have to do it on my own with my husband working. also im 23 weeks pregnant so my tummy is growing by the day.

Also starting to worry about november when the baby comes and im inhospital how he will let his dad inject him.
As at the moment he only wants me to do it.


----------



## Monica (Jul 27, 2010)

That's a though one! I never had to deal with a little one wriggling about as C was 10 at diagnosis. 

Have you tried it in his bum? Lay him over your knees (like they used to do in the olden days to smack their bum) and inject there?

Hopefully, other parents who have little wrigglers will be able to help you more. Good luck.


----------



## MrsBoyle (Jul 27, 2010)

I can only inject in his legs at the moment his is all skin and bone


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jul 28, 2010)

I can related to it, Carly is skinny too, mainly injects in her legs.  The nurses all adviced the whole family involved in with her blood mointoring and giving injections.  Like you Carly prefer me but I encouraged her to let others help too with me guiding - her father can start with helping you set up the blood mointor and go further bit at time.  Good luck


----------



## MrsBoyle (Jul 28, 2010)

Any one can check his bloods its the injections.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jul 29, 2010)

Are we the mums gentle with injections?!?!


----------



## rlw890245 (Jul 29, 2010)

My 3 year old daughter cooperates quite well most of the time, if shes having a bad day I tend to sit her on my knee in front of the tv holding just below her knees and her arms as well (somehow) to inject her in her upper leg. We also have a sticker reward chart which helps sometimes. Other days she allows me to do the injection at the table when just as she starts eating, she sits on a stool which allows easy access to her upper legs/bum. The sooner you get your husband or other friend relative doing the injection, the better, my daughter recently had her first sleep over in her grans house since diagnosis in Nov 09 (mother in law - we had a wedding) and she was fine so excited about having a holiday!!. Good luck with it all (im in Denbighshire North Wales)

Ruth mother to 3 daughters, G is 3yrs 2months diagnosed Nov 09


----------



## Moddey (Jul 31, 2010)

Sounds familiar 
It's tricky with skinny children, we are constantly running out of decent injection sites.

One position that works for me when E is preoccupied with telly or something else, is to have him stand on a chair/sofa and just lean on me while I inject him in the leg/lower buttock. He tends to ignore it if there's something good on and just keeps watching over my shoulder. I find that works because he can relax his leg while leaning on me and he does find it comforting.
We have days when he will only have his injections sat on my lap, wriggling manically. Other days it's easier, it depends on his mood and how much of a rush I'm in. 

Remember to change the site every time. I didn't realise we had been injecting around the same spot and it got lumpy.


----------



## Gemma444 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi 

Tricky one too as Jack is older than Dylan. You can inject in the bum now. It will be just if not more fatty than the upper leg. Jack use to lay across my knee or lay down on the sofa. He does this now when I do this Lantus a bed time. Did you start the sticker chart so he gets treats at the end of the week if he does all his injections without any wriggling etc? worth a try. x


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm single so did it all on my own as well from a tiny baby.  I could never do her bum as she would crawl off me and its hard to do it all at once, ie hold her still and inject.   I used her legs, same as you.  I strapped her in the high chair sometimes and did it then.  Or I could trap her between my legs and managed to hold her under one arm and do it then.   

At this age you should be able to do a sticker chart, they love stickers with rewards.


----------



## Gemma444 (Aug 3, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> I'm single so did it all on my own as well from a tiny baby.  I could never do her bum as she would crawl off me and its hard to do it all at once, ie hold her still and inject.   I used her legs, same as you.  I strapped her in the high chair sometimes and did it then.  Or I could trap her between my legs and managed to hold her under one arm and do it then.
> 
> At this age you should be able to do a sticker chart, they love stickers with rewards.




I dont know how i would of managed if jack was smaller. I would of really struggled as he never kept still haha. Still doesnt keep still now lol.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 3, 2010)

Gemma444 said:


> I dont know how i would of managed if jack was smaller. I would of really struggled as he never kept still haha. Still doesnt keep still now lol.



Jessica was like that.  I had to trap her, got quite good at it too.


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 3, 2010)

Did the sticker chart lasted a week and now he doesnt care. at the moment its if we do it quick you can have a toy story ice pop working okay for now.


----------

